# Green Stuff on copper drain pipe[photo] be carefull



## ozzie88 (Oct 7, 2012)

I had some trouble with my drains,3inch copper. had little green stuff on them,well cut it off found pipe full??  Had to put all new pvc in,  Did not dream it ever be that bad?? Is this some kind of groath?


----------



## semipro (Oct 7, 2012)

Copper carbonate or hydroxide methinks. Good thing about your situation is that the copper you take out has enough value to at least partially pay for its replacement with PVC.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like some sort of corrosion to me. What are you putting down your drains? Drano? Lye? Chlorine?


----------



## ozzie88 (Oct 8, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> Looks like some sort of corrosion to me. What are you putting down your drains? Drano? Lye? Chlorine?


 Heck, this is when I just bought the house??  must have been like this, I dont know how long it took to get this bad??  piece I cut out was 7feet long and FULL to the top with this stuff.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 8, 2012)

One old house I had had galvanized drain pipes, and one started to leak, as it rusted out. We had to replace about a 50' run because it was nearly totally clogged with crud that was really heavy. A ten foot section of that 2" pipe was so heavy one man had to work to carry it out of the basement. Whatever it was that built up over the years weighed plenty. The new PVC pipe was great. We ended up leaving some of the old pipe sitting up there on the floor joists, didn't figure it was worth the work to cut it up and haul it out. It's probably still there.Maybe it was the same kind of built up crud that you have, except yours turned green from the copper. I figure it was grease and food buildup over the years. (There was a garbage disposal in that sink.)


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the same 3" copper and brass drainage system and don't like the looks of this. I'll be paying attention to find out what this stuff is.

You know by the color that whatever it is has grown from the copper. When copper corrodes it turns green(statue of liberty). So it's not an accumulation of junk from the sinks.

Also, that iron pipe corrosion is real and common. It happens on the fresh water lines too. The buildup is rust colored because that's what it is.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 8, 2012)

I say we start a game.........based on the picture of the PVC install
how many mistakes can you find on this install.
at a quick glance I see 5 mistakes.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see any pvc primer used. What other mistakes do you see?

I am also curious to se what others have to say of the buildup.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 8, 2012)

no primer
T's in place of wyes, wyes are code
cut structural floor joist


----------



## mepellet (Oct 8, 2012)

ironpony said:


> no primer
> T's in place of wyes, wyes are code
> cut structural floor joist


Yup...


----------



## btuser (Oct 8, 2012)

That is the nastiest thing I've ever seen.  I've never, EVER seen copper like that.

I need an answer NOW so I can sleep tonight!


----------



## Lighting Up (Oct 9, 2012)

I read somewhere that water copper pipes will cause that kind of corrision if there not grounded. Just a guess but I would think so could drain pipes?  I'll see if I can find the write up.
md


----------



## mepellet (Oct 9, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/slow-flushing-toilet-copper-drain-pipes-read-this-photos.85753/
Looks like you had fixed this problem a little while ago....


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 9, 2012)

Recycle that copper. I think the going rate is like $ 3.40/ Lb. That should cover the pvc


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Recycle that copper. I think the going rate is like $ 3.40/ Lb. That should cover the pvc


 

$2.60 for copper up in Bangor as of yesterday


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 10, 2012)

How much for the green stuff inside?


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 10, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> How much for the green stuff inside?


 
Do you have to clean that junk out to get the recycle money?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 16, 2012)

It depends if you want clean copper money or dirty copper.  I think I'd take the dirty copper rather than clean out all of the gunk.

Matt


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 16, 2012)

Scrape it out, get it really hot, smelt your own copper. sweet


----------

